# Too Late For Disbudding?



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

My two baby goats are 3 weeks old today. Their horns are about an inch or two. They were supposed to have been disbudded this past week, but my vet moved and I haven't been able to find anyone else to do it. Is it too late now or should I continue looking?


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

I have boers and still disbud at three weeks. As long as they fit in the disbudding burner, they can be disbudded...


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

A gal disbuded my buckling at several weeks ... They fit and it worked!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

Alrighty. As a last effort I posted to craigslist. We'll see what happens. Thanks!


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

Someone off craigslist contacted me. It's going to get done in the next couple days. Do the kids need any special care after the disbudding?


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

Not really. I had Daff disbudded at supposedly 10 weeks but her horns were only a 1/4 inch long. She never acted like anything happened to her once she was let loose from the disbudding box. she hollered like crazy while it was done though.


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

I am not looking forward to that part. I'm a wuss. I know they'll be alright though.


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

With very young kids, you usually burn for 10-15 seconds. So with a 3 week old kid or older, how long would you have to hold the iron??


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

Like I said, Daff was supposedly ten weeks. I got her at 8 weeks old the lady I bought her from said she was 8 weeks I didn't know to disbud her til two weeks later. Now maybe she was younger than the seller said, but her horns were barely breaking the skin they were like a quarter inch above the skin and the breeder that disbudded for me, didn't have to hold the iron on there all that long. She said that her's were about the longest they could be and still successfully disbud with her iron. Daff never had a bit of problem, no scurs, quick heal time, it couldn't have gone better.


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

Well, my kids are longer than a quarter inch so we'll see what happens tomorrow. Hopefully there'll be no problems.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

peggy said:


> With very young kids, you usually burn for 10-15 seconds. So with a 3 week old kid or older, how long would you have to hold the iron??


Long enough to get that horn off. Might have to do a couple times of 10 to 15 seconds.


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

Well.. hope it all goes well for you. 3 weeks is late for the boer breed to be disbudded but if it is done right it may be just fine for you.


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

Well, it was pretty awful, but not as bad as I thought it'd be. The girl was easy and she should be fine. The boy's were bigger, so I think he'll get scurs. She was a really nice lady and she told me about a local vet that does basic care on goats.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Glad it worked out for you and even found out about a vet.


----------

